# aluminum recurve bow



## jdslyr

Has anybody heard of an all aluminum recurve bow?
Who made them?
My step dad says he has an old one in the garage.
He thinks Grimes made it?
Could it be worth anything?


----------



## BOWGOD

He could be right. I imagine it's not worth much more than 18.50 though

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180353715411


----------



## jdslyr

*aluminum recurve*

the ebay bow doesn't look the same
the bow i am looking for has holes drilled in the limbs


----------



## brtesite

jdslyr said:


> Has anybody heard of an all aluminum recurve bow?
> Who made them?
> My step dad says he has an old one in the garage.
> He thinks Grimes made it?
> Could it be worth anything?


carl heinrich won the BB nationals with one


----------



## cody roiter

Grimes where made here in michigan back in the late 50s and early 60s.. the way you put a price on a bow is buy what make.. hoiw it looks, and if its rare.. who owned it before you... So if there on one ebay for $5.00 dose not mean the one you have will go for the same price... I also would not even try to shoot that old bow.. As the alum over the years break down... and if you do try and srting it.. it could blow up on you.. I hve seen alum bows do that before.. I would just use it as a wall hanger man..

i would like to see pics if you can get some...

Cody


----------



## Redclub

I had one back in "60" paid $5 for it, shot at first deer (with a bow) missed deer ran a little, went to pick up arrow shot at deer again missed again but I was hooked
Redclub


----------



## BowKil

I have a 2 piece aluminum recurve that separates at the grip. It's a blueish color and has some kind of sight system on it. I got it from my grandpa years a go and have no idea who made it. It's up in the garage rafters somewhere. I gotta go find it and takes some pics to post. But yes, there are/were aluminum recurve bows.


----------



## skip5515

*Alumin Bow*

PUT IT ON THE WALL... They are like a hand granade when they break.


----------



## Hoobilly

Redclub said:


> I had one back in "60" paid $5 for it, shot at first deer (with a bow) missed deer ran a little, went to pick up arrow shot at deer again missed again but I was hooked
> Redclub


I resemble that remark !


----------

